# Pateadores BU-17 DA Tryouts start tonight



## mstaubpats (Jun 25, 2019)

For anyone interested, Pats will hold BU-17 tryouts starting tonight.  They will be:

*Location*
Orange Coast College 

*Days*
Tuesday (25th) and Wednesday (26th)

*Times *
5:30-7pm

Please register ahead of time at:

academy.pateadores.org


----------

